# ATI Radeon Mobility 9000

## xdamnx

Hiho,

i installed gentoo and wanted to use X but i got that new radeon mobility card in my laptop, and i have no clue how to set this one up.

any1 got a solution how i can use this card on a at least 1024x768 resolution ??

thx in advance,

----------

## jsubl2

I have the same card.  lspci command shows it as ATI IGP 340M.

I have not been able to use the card with X in the accelerated mode.  If you /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config. you can configure it as vesa.

It will also do framebuffer if you set up the vesa framebuffer in the kernel.  

I have been looking high and low and believe this to be the only way to set it up.  Waiting very impatiently for drivers from ati.  ATI has not released the specs for this card I understand, don't really know.  So drivers will have to come from ati at this point.  The dri folks and Alan Cox have both stated..... no specs from ati.

Send ati an email and complain about their lack of linux support for this card.

If anyone can get this card to run in accelerated mode I would also like to have detailed information on how to do it.  I do not believe support for the card is in dri cvs as I have tried that.  At this point the kernel agp does not recognize my chipset.

----------

## dirtboy

Use the vesa driver in X.  It works fine for me up to 1280x1024.

----------

## xdamnx

i tried configuring it as vesa but it didn't work:

log snippets:

-- snip --

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON M9

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M9  

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(**) VESA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

Mode: 107 (1280x1024)

-- SNAP --

-- snip --

Total Memory: 1024 64Kb banks (64M)

(EE) VESA(0): No matching modes

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) UnloadModule: "ddc"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

-- snap --

here my XFconfig:

--snip--

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Generic Laptop Display Panel 1400x1050"

        HorizSync   31.5 - 90.0

        VertRefresh 59.0 - 75.0

        Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	# no known options

	Identifier   "ATI MOBILITY RADEON M9"

        Driver       "vesa"

        VendorName   "ATI MOBILITY RADEON M9"

        BoardName     "ATI MOBILITY RADEON M9"

        VideoRam 65536

        #BusID

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier   "Screen0"

        Device       "ATI MOBILITY RADEON M9"

        Monitor      "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth	16

#	Subsection "Display"

#        	Depth       24

#                Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x1024"

# "800x600" "640x480" 

#	EndSubsection

	Subsection "Display"

		Depth	    16

		Modes	    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" 

		Viewport 0 0

	EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

-- snap--

seems the vesa is loading but it doesn't find a screen, got no clue why...

hopefully some1 can help me  :Wink: 

----------

## samppa

Use the latest XFree 4.2.99.x snapshot. Ati Radeon Mobility 9000 support will be on XFree 4.3, but with the snapshots you can already make it work.

----------

## xdamnx

how can i emerge a masked pack ??

----------

## Marajin

# emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree4.2.99.4.ebuild

            ^

             |

Something like that... if you want it to be a one off. Otherwise change the keyword setting in your make.conf

Marajin

----------

## nifft

I can't find that listing in /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask and I've just done an emerge rsync.  Is there any other source for masked packages. 

I also had the same problem but I built and installed the latest tagged version of XFree86 myself. Will an emerge -u <some app that depends on x11-base/xfree >  blow away my hand built version? Do i have to protect it?

----------

## samppa

 *xdamnx wrote:*   

> how can i emerge a masked pack ??

 

You need to add line:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

to /etc/make.conf and then emerge xfree and xfree-drm or emerge xfree with this line:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xfree xfree-drm
```

----------

## nifft

Thanks that worked perfectly. I should RTFM,

----------

## dberkholz

The IGP's don't support 3D DRI in a standard configuration, because AGPGART doesn't work with them. Try ForcePCIMode in your XF86Config to make them use PCIGART instead, and let me know if it works.

----------

